

Ask HN: Tips on good source code? - 2rs1

I got some free time before my next semester, and I got a couple of ideas I want to try out. But most of them includes multiple users and databases. That aint my strongest side, so I'm looking for some good source code I can read and learn from. Can you guys recommend something? Source code or just a good read!<p>My skills: Python &#62; Java &#62; C &#62; *
I recently downloaded, installed and used my first database with MongoDB (beside MS Access about 5 years ago). So I guess that a project that uses mongodb and django would be awsome.<p>-Kristian
======
yaxdotcom
If you want to see how it's done in Ruby on Rails, here's an example app with
authentication and user management and MongoDB for data. With a tutorial.
<https://github.com/fortuity/rails3-mongoid-devise>

------
beagle3
for C code: Anything by djb. <http://cr.yp.to> Unconventional, but top
quality. for C or Python code: Anything by Avery Pennarun
(<http://apenwarr.ca> \- his stuff is on GitHub) for C or Lua code: Anything
by Mike Pall (<http://luajit.org>)

The Python interpreter is mostly a joy to read.

FLTK is a great example of C++ code from the days before template worms ate
everyone's brains.

------
2rs1
Thank you both! :)

